
Egypt tells Elon Musk its pyramids were not built by aliens - ArchieMaclean
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-53627888
======
wtracy
For anyone not on top of internet culture, or not a native English speaker:

I'm pretty certain that Musk was being sarcastic. I've never seen "obv" as a
shorthand for obvious used at the end of a sentence in a serious context.

~~~
justSayin000001
Then you are lucky enough to not know any valley girls.

